# Bachman Connie motor



## Mac48 (Jan 4, 2008)

I think, I smoked the motor in one of my connies. I went to Bachmans web site

to see if I could get a replacement. The motors are sold out. Wouldn't you know? 

Does any one here know of a substitute, and where it can be purchased? 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

You might try Barry's Big Trains, he is kind of retiring, but give him a call and see if he does!!He works on lots of Bachmann things. Regal

623-936-6088


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Did you really smoke the motor, or do you have a cracked gear ( a very common problem on Connies) on the axle that drives the engine?

Chuck


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mac48 on 31 May 2012 07:31 AM 
I think, I smoked the motor in one of my connies. I went to Bachmans web site

to see if I could get a replacement. The motors are sold out. Wouldn't you know? 

Does any one here know of a substitute, and where it can be purchased? 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Chuck just asled the question I would have asked. From your post, it sounds like you have more than one Connie. You must be aware that the drive gears in that engine are a joke and DO fail. NOT if, but when! I am NOT an electrics geek, so I have someone do my installs for me. I just had a Barry's Big Train drive installed in my Connie, eaylier this year. My Connie was run less than an hour or so and I had two broken gears! If you have the yalent to tear your engine apart, I would definitely call Barry Olson at BBT and see if he will sell you one of his drives. He HAS retired, but said he would still back the warranties on those drives already sold. Everyone who has one of his drives in their Connie, will attest to how great they perform. I can run mine at a creep and it is very, very smooth. You won't be sorry.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

I've got a motor. I've also got a gearbox. Gears as well. I'll let it go for 1/2 the price of the out of stock one, plus postage. Send me an email if you're interested.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

If it doesn't work out with Bruce, I'm not sure which one Bruce has but Barry has an upgraded lesser expensive motor and gear assembly that is more rugged and heavy duty than the original ones without spending $200+ for his bullet proof drive he developed. Check with Barry before you make any decisions. If you get an older motor and drive, it will not hold up, like the newer heavier duty ones from Barry!! Regal


----------



## Mac48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks guys for the advice. I had changed the axle gear with one from NWSL. I contacted Barry to see if he could help me out. 

Bruce I would be interested in your offer, but I can't figure out how to email you.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mac48 on 01 Jun 2012 07:11 AM 
Thanks guys for the advice. I had changed the axle gear with one from NWSL. I contacted Barry to see if he could help me out. 

Bruce I would be interested in your offer, but I can't figure out how to email you. 




Hmm...now that you mention it, I don't see email as an option any where. I thought we used to be able to do that; Oh well, must be thinking of another site. My email address is bdc over at jbrr with the dot com at the end.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Regarding 'Send an email' Look on the left under the poster's name it says Send a message... that works as sending an email. It goes to your acount here, but a copy is also sent to your email act. 
You get the email and your addy is kept private.... I think, I'm no expert.... 
John


----------



## Ted Nordin (Feb 27, 2008)

Mac, Are you sure you smoked the motor. I thought I had done so a few years ago but it was a suppressor board mounted on top of motor. Hopefully, this is all. I will search for the thread showing how to remove this board with great directions from Dave Goodson. Ted 
PS: The Barry BBT drive is awesome. 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Mac48 on 31 May 2012 07:31 AM 
I think, I smoked the motor in one of my connies. I went to Bachmans web site

to see if I could get a replacement. The motors are sold out. Wouldn't you know? 

Does any one here know of a substitute, and where it can be purchased? 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); 


I have a new connie motor which you can have for $10 plus shipping


You will have to take the gear of the old motor and press it on the new one.


However I am not a fan of these motors and there are much better choices.


You can often get a compatable motor on EBay


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Replacement...256f34a2fd


$8.50 and free shipping


These are slightly better motors then the stock motors and I have several installed.


For the best solution get a motor from one of the newer locomotives such as the 2-6-6-2. These are much stronger motors and really make a big difference in the locomotive. You have to pull the gear and cut off the flywheel but the stronger motors with 19 volt windings provides a much better working model.


Hope that helps


Stan


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

Mac, 

I don't recall your call, but I should have been able to resolve anything you want to do. I have original Connie motors and gearboxes, I also have one of the NWSL axle gears and am starting a new run on the BBT Connie Motor and gearbox kits. 

Barry Olsen 
[email protected] 
6822 W. Villa St. 
Phoenix, AZ 85043 
623-936-6088


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Last winter while we were out in Arizona, I had Barry replace the drive on my Connie, I took it out with me so that he could work on it. Since the main drive gears havea reputation of failing sooner or later, I had Berry do his magic. I am very pleased with the new motor and gearing. He said in the previous post that he is doing a new run of Connie drives. If you like the engine and want to run it into the future, send it out to Barry and have him replace the motor and gears. In my opinion it is well worth the money (which is a lot less than a new engine).

Chuck


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Is the motor itself smoked, or just the lighting/polarity circuit board or the noise suppressor? I'd check the motor itself with test leads directly before I started ripping stuff too far apart. (Mine had a cooked lighting board) Another place to look is to see if the brake rigging is rubbing on the flanges and causing a short.


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

Chuck, 

Thanks for the endorsement, but I don't want to receive a bunch of locos. This is a Kit designed to be installed by the owner (or more skilled friend). 

Any questions or discussion call or email 

Barry Olsen 
[email protected] 
623-936-6088


----------

